# Jim Hicks Memorial



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

On the second anniversary of the laying to rest a good friend, this Saturday night Three Palms HO Raceway will host the first annual J. Hicks Memorial.

The event will take the top 10 time qualified cars to run a progressively longer set of feature races. The D Feature will be 25 laps with two cars transfering to the 50 lap C Feature. Two cars from the C Feature will transfer to the 100 lap B Feature, and two cars will transfer to the 250 lap A Feature. Entry fee will be $5 per car and there will be a 100% payout (50%-25%-15%-10%) to the drivers in how they finish the A Feature. A special trophy is also up for grabs. 

Even though this is a small club with only half a dozen members we are expecting several guests will be be given track owned cars to drive, we are expecting a full field turn-out of about 20 cars. The youngest anticipated driver will be 10, the oldest will be nearly 70. Pictures to follow.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see it! JH was great!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I raced with James off and on for 25 years before he and I were stuck by the same car in early October, 2008. I still walk with a permanent limp, have rods in my back and a partial hip replacement, a reminder each day that I was two steps closer to the curb than he was. His brother David will be one of the racers Saturday night, should be agreat event.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. Great idea, Pete. Just a wonderful way to honor and remember your friend. Awesome! First class.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

WOW Pete. That's amazing! You are lucky to have been one of Jim's friends and it's really cool that he was a racer! Tell Dave that Dave says hey.


----------

